# 12B K9 Handler 31K MOS Question



## The Accountant (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope everyone is well!

Here is my question. I have been doing quite a bit of research and I have hit a roadblock which I believe is due to the fact the 31K MOS is new and little information is available on what I am specifically confused about. I understand any MOS can attend Ranger school, however not every MOS is part of the 75th Regiment. According to what I have been reading the only K9 Handlers part of the 75th Regiment were 12B MOS with K9 Handler training. However, I have been reading that since the new 31K MOS that all the 12B K9 Handler MOS individuals were reclassified as 31K. Yet there are no MP MOS's within the 75th Regiment, unless that has changed lately. So my question is, what is the MOS for K9 Handlers for the 75th Regiment these days? I apologize if I made this a bit hard to follow.


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 4, 2015)

Our dog guys are mostly 11B who get their tab and go over. I haven't seen a big army handler here ever.


----------



## The Accountant (Mar 6, 2015)

I appreciate the response to satisfy my curiosity. I must admit that I have read and forgot to note that I read in possibly one or two areas in my search that indicated 11B was the MOS who would be K9 handlers. It wasn't enough however to tell me 100% as a majority for whatever reason indicated the MOS for it would 12B for whatever reason. Anyways, you answered it for me and again, I am grateful for the answer.


----------



## Lefty375 (Mar 7, 2015)

Anytime bro.


----------

